

Codersumo - Challenge your inner sumo coder. - sarhus
http://codersumo.com/

======
no_news_is
Adding "/correct" to your submitted solution bypasses any further checking.

For instance, without entering any changes, I got:
<http://codersumo.com/solutions/Id1SOh>

[Not there yet. Your solution is not correct. Try again!]

Then, going to: <http://codersumo.com/solutions/Id1SOh/correct> gives a
welcome page.

------
lifebeyondfife
Pitching a slow ball just begging to be hit out of the park. Nice hook ;)

The interesting thing for me was which language to do it in. I hovered over
JavaScript and Python before finally opting to do it in "safe" Java... a
language I haven't programmed in for ten years but whose C-style syntax I
could write in my sleep.

Attempting challenges could be helpful for keeping me on my toes in other
languages.

------
polarcuke
It seems like sites like this are becoming more popular, or at least the idea
of them is. This is the second one I've seen recently, the other is
<http://www.codewa.rs/>, this one looks interesting since it's for more
languages than just javascript. Regardless it defiantly looks like fun, can't
wait till the real version is released.

------
sarhus
It would be possible to add Perl and Clojure to the list of supported
languages, would that be interesting?

~~~
mediocregopher
Clojure would be great! It's an awesome language with a great community behind
it, it would be awesome to see it get more traction and start making it into
more challenge sites like this one.

------
thound
Looking forward to its launch! First challenge is easy, indeed, but I guess
there will be much more difficult ones in the real competitions. Well, perhaps
you could have different difficulty levels... and from what I see know, it
looks like you are already moving in that direction

------
davman
Looks like you've included your /assets/application-<hash>.js on every page,
not just the homepage. This makes ACE throw errors because you don't have an
element with an ID of "editor" on every page as well.

Hope this helps! :)

~~~
sarhus
Oh! ok, thanks! need to have a look at it.

------
eloisant
A for in Scala? That's ridiculous!

That's more like this: [http://alan.dipert.org/post/172774481/fizzbuzz-in-
scala-and-...](http://alan.dipert.org/post/172774481/fizzbuzz-in-scala-and-
clojure)

------
ezl
just for giggles, this is a valid solution:

    
    
        print """1
        2
        Fizz
        4
        Buzz
        Fizz
        7
        ...
        94
        Buzz
        Fizz
        97
        98
        Fizz
        Buzz"""

------
lsiebert
You know, I wonder if the massive failure of people trying to do fizzbuzz
getting reported widely has lead people to memorize how to do it.

------
boothead
There's a bug in the code submission, it didn't like <> in haskell, replacing
it with `mappend` was fine

~~~
sarhus
thanks for reporting that

------
epaga
I like the peer review idea - looking forward to getting an email to see what
you guys are up to!

------
anons2011
Great! First one done and signed up, was looking for something like this to
improve.

------
Zanyinj
Looks lovely:) Interested in seeing what's next, two thumbs up!

------
toonse
C/C++ would be a good addition.

------
ilanco
First challenge is too easy.

~~~
phragg
Try it in all the languages.

~~~
rgonzalez
Good idea, that's probably the best way to make the most out of this simple
challenge.

------
lsiebert
No C, no Perl.

